# Palm Beach to Pompano for week of March 12



## lorenzod (Feb 28, 2016)

Looking for reasonable unit in Palm Beach, Fl area (anywhere from Pompano to Palm Beach/Jupiter area).  Week of March 12 desired. 

Lorenzod


----------



## BEV (Feb 29, 2016)

*1 bdrm avail. now*

The resort I have is silver crown 1 bdrm in Pompano B.
 Must ask 550. for the wk.
Look for pm --sending right now @ 5 pm EST


----------



## lorenzod (Mar 2, 2016)

*Pompano, Palm Beach area week of March 11th or 12th*

Looking for the right property for the week of March 11th or 12th in the Pompano, Boca, Palm Beach, or Jupiter area.  Hoping to go to the spring training games in Jupiter.  
I am able to spend $400 tor the week.


----------



## wjappraise (Mar 2, 2016)

Red Roof Inn Jupiter is advertising rooms starting at $49.99 per night.  With taxes that should be right at limit. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lorenzod (Mar 2, 2016)

*Week of March 11th or 12th*

Thanks for your suggestion.  However Red Roof is $129 per night for the week I want. Plus I would like a timeshare.

I am hoping that someone would have a unit they needed to rent. Maybe they were unable to go or time is running out and it needed it to be used or lost.  $400 is much better than leaving your week vacant.

If I don't get a unit, my Miami Marlins will have to play in Spring Training without me in the stands.


----------

